# Network card not detected after Reformat



## xxdefinitionxx (Oct 27, 2008)

I searched and found people with similar problems...but none with answers that helped.

Okay so I reformatted my computer and everything went fine.
After windows xp was installed I proceeded to install the nForce Chipset drivers for my motherboard (A-bit Ni8 SLi).

The chipset drivers include the ethernet drivers also...and usually after installing them and restarting my computer it will prompt me to install the nVIDIA Network Access Manager....

This time when I restarted, I got no prompt to install the program...
When I go to the Network Connections in the control panel there are no connections at all, nor is there a LAN icon in the tray.

I connect to my router through a regular CAT6 Cable, all the other computers using the router can connect to the internet...

I use the integrated network card with my motherboard, but I looked through device manager and it's not being detected even though I installed the drivers.
I even went to A-Bit's site and downloaded the drivers to a flash drive and installed those but they're the same thing that's on my CD....

Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check the BIOS setup to make sure it is enabled.


----------



## blaze_spirit9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

go to device manager to check if the ethernet controller function properly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## xxdefinitionxx (Oct 27, 2008)

@leroys1000 : Though it does seem probable because the internet didn't stop working until after I cleared my CMOS. The only thing is in the BIOS there's no network card on/off type of setting (Phoenix AwardBIOS) that I can change.

@JohnWill: Under Network adapters in device manager "nForce Network Controller" is listed, but ONLY because I manually set it up and located the drivers from my abit cd...it still has a yellow "!" next to it, though.

Under "Other Devices": "Other PCI Bridge Device" is listed with a yellow "!" next to it.

Hope this helps you help me, thanks =)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the issue, your NIC is not properly installed.

Try this.


Uninstall the drivers for the nForce NIC
Boot and enter the BIOS setup, disable the nForce NIC in the BIOS options.
Continue the boot to Windows and let it come to the desktop.
Reboot and enter the BIOS setup again, enable the nForce NIC in the BIOS options.
Install the drivers again and see if you can get the NIC properly recognized.


----------



## xxdefinitionxx (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Boot and enter the BIOS setup, disable the nForce NIC in the *BIOS options*.


Where in the BIOS can I disable my NIC? I've looked through all the settings so many times, there's no setting for it.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Should be listed under integrated peripherals or onboard devices.


----------



## xxdefinitionxx (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Try this.
> 
> 
> Uninstall the drivers for the nForce NIC
> ...


I tried it and nothing new happened.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try getting the latest drivers from the nvidia website.
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## xxdefinitionxx (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Uninstall the drivers for the nForce NIC
> Boot and enter the BIOS setup, disable the nForce NIC in the BIOS options.
> Continue the boot to Windows and let it come to the desktop.
> Reboot and enter the BIOS setup again, enable the nForce NIC in the BIOS options.
> Install the drivers again and see if you can get the NIC properly recognized.


I tried it a couple more times and got it to work.
When installing the nForce drivers windows said it found all this new hardware and chips which is good.
When I restarted nVIDIA Firewall/Access Manager was installed and working correctly...
Only thing is that there are no connections in "Network Connections" in the Control Panel...

There is no LAN Icon in the tray....
And there is still a yellow "!" in the Device Manager but its differently named now....

How do I configure my connection...I never had to do anything like this before?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd get rid of the nVidia Firewall, that is nothing but trouble!


----------



## xxdefinitionxx (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> I'd get rid of the nVidia Firewall, that is nothing but trouble!


Okay yeah, but it's a great anti-hacking tool, anyways...how am I supposed to get windows to detect the connection?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start by installing the nVidia network drivers WITHOUT the firewall option.


----------

